# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  nhờ cộng đồng tìm giúp Driver servo Yaskawa DR2-04ACP

## truongnguyen940

Mình đang cần con driver Yaskawa DR2-04ACP rất mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Ai có liên hệ mình với nhé sđt:0983539493

----------

